# My pitbull is not a chicken



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well let me tell ya... I dont know what happened to woot.... but she sure is a chicken alright


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO she is so going to pee on your bed for this!

Too cute!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

hahha naw she dresses upall the time lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

rotflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that is so cute!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Too funny!! Woot is such a cutie!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

she looks so cute! love the chicken costume my dads apbt needs that she is the biggest chicken ever she is afraid of everything


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

poor thing not only does she have to wear a diaper, but now she has to be a chicken too!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Love it, and I agree with Bully someone is going to get a wet bed !


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

LMAO, she sure does look cute in her chicken costume and diaper!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I heart Woot. SHe looks so cute in her chicken outfit.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL we almost got the same costume! Poor Woot is feeling so humiliated now LOL


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

HAHAHA!!!! Great pictures. I would say she actually makes that costume look dignified
!!


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

nice pics!!


----------

